# Good Bye



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am going away for a bit, wish I could say I’m going away on vacation but it is not so. The truth is that I’m going to the hospital. I am not sure how long they will keep me there, my doctor says only a few days. Minor surgery, a few tests. I can live with that if it brings me the answers I have been searching for.

It’s when you have to go away that you realised how much you care about things. Chef Talk has become such an important part of my world, I can come here forget my trouble and talk about food with people who share the passion.


I’ll miss you all. 


Isabelle


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My Dear Isabelle...

I will be here waiting for you to return.

It will not be long...I am close with spirits upstairs and have told them to take special care of you.Remember in the old cheftalk days we became executive chefs together,and remember that loony toon dude that kept crashing our chat lol. You are a very important friend around here. I have changed the bulb in the back porch lite to make sure it burns bright for you.

If their is anything I can do please email me.

My love and prayers for a speedy recovery
Brad


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Isabelle,
I hope all goes well. You're such a wonderful part of ChefTalk, I look forward to your return.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Dear Iza, I have enjoyed your posts so much on Cheftalk. My thoughts and prayers are also with you as we await your speedy recovery and return.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

We'll be here waiting for you when you get home. Take good care of yourself. Many positive thoughts are headed your way!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Sisi,

I shall miss you even if you leave only for a short while. The truth is, I will miss your lively posts!

Get well soon Sisi, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Dear Iza,

We're all thinking positive thoughts for you. I look forward to seeing you soon, and hope that you are home and well before you know it!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

**Hugs**

A few days isn't that long, it just feels like it in those situations. Going thru the process isn't the bad part, it's the worrying that takes it's toll. Whatever is going to happen is going to happen. It's how you deal with it that counts.

Think positive Iza.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

I'm sending you a big bear hug. Hope you recover quickly. I will miss you too!


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Isabelle,

Take a couple of cookbooks / mags to pass the time faster. Think up some new recipes. 

My prayers are with you. See you soon back here. 

D.Lee


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I hope you are back soon, Isabelle. My thoughts are with you. E-mail me or post as soon as you can how you are doing!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Isabelle:

I hope and pray that everything goes well for you!

I will miss your insightful postings while you are at the hospital. I am looking forward to having you back with us and feeling well as soon as possible!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

godspeed and good luck iza.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Take care. We're here awaiting your return....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The best of luck to you.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Sisi aka. Iza,

I wish you the best and speediest of hospital stays and a speedy recovery. I'm sure we are all sending you the very best of virtual chicken soups that we can make to help smooth the way! 

Hope we see you again soon!

lynne


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

HI Isa,

Will wish for your speedy recovery and positive results on your tests. I hope things will be ok. I've enjoyed your posts though I'm new. Hope to see your posts soon. Take care...


----------

